# verizon blocking certain websites?



## vikx (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi, Wondering if anyone out there has my problem. I am happy enough with my dsl service overall, but when I try to access T-Mobile website, both laptops slow up, refuse to fully load and the screen finally comes up blank. Obviously not my computer. I'm suspicious verizon is blocking this site since they are also in the cell phone business....have a westell 6100 with a linksys router. Have read a little in other forums about verizon users unable to access their own websites and "pinging" their computers??? which I don't understand. This is very annoying. I've contacted verizon and ''Gregg" checked my Hp out (took over the computer and messed my settings up). His answer was that my browser was working properly and email this other verizon address. Never heard from them. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I doubt Verizon is blocking the site for any reason. When sites get "blocked" it is usually a DNS problem of some sort.

Here is what I think the problems are:
1. The T-Mobile initial web page has a lot of graphics and also uses Macromedia Flash as well. This will tax a slower DSL line with the download of all this information.

2. Not sure where you are located, but it appears that T-Mobile does not cache locally. It appears the site may be located in Tacoma, Washington. My response times are 100 ms to this site, but I am located on the East coast.

3. If you have any errors on your DSL link, it may be running slower than normal and will cause web pages to load very slowly. Extended pings to your first gateway hop can help determine if this is a problem.

4. You mentioned laptops. If your laptops have the Intel PRO 2100/2200 wireless cards in them, you may need to update your drivers. Intel has a lot of problems with their earlier drivers causing slow response and disconnects for these wireless cards.

5. Your computer may not have enough RAM. Would suggest a minimum of 512 MB for Windows XP.

Try pinging www.t-mobile.com and running a trace route to the site. 

If you can ping the site, Verizon is not blocking it with DNS. See what your response times are a well.

Start, Run, type cmd then enter, type tracert www.t-mobile.com > C:\trace.txt, then enter.

Wait about 30 seconds for the command prompt to return.

Go to your C drive and look for a file called trace.txt

Start, Run, type cmd, then enter, type ping www.t-mobile.com > C:\ping.txt, then enter.

Go to your C drive and look for a file called ping.txt

Start, Run, type cmd, then enter, type ipconfig /all > C:\ipconfig.txt, then enter.

Go to your C drive and look for a file called ipconfig.txt

Copy these files and post it back here for review and comment.

JamesO


----------



## vikx (Mar 4, 2006)

Vikx here. Thank you so much. Have been working too many hours and just got back. Will try the ping this evening. Have an almost new Hp laptop running XP, 512mb, 100GB hard drive, AMD athlon 64 processor 3200+ with power now! technology (whatever that means) 54g 802.11b/g wireless lan with 125 HSM/speedbooster support. Can't find the sound card, but will hunt around. (Does Broadcom 802.11 WLAN make sense?) I am close to Seattle and t-mobile is the only site I cannot access. The others come up quickly and completely. I think my DSl line is probably slow-it says 54, but the lines are really old. Had nothing but trouble with my Sony Vaio laptop; constant dial-up disconnects. With DSL, the Sony is using a wireless adapter (linksys) now and it also cannot access t-mobile. Will try the ethernet cable and bypass the wireless just to check. Need to ask a favor: copy the files? and post here? Not sure how to move the files from one to the other. Sorry-I'm not a total dummy, just almost....learn quick, tho.


----------



## vikx (Mar 4, 2006)

From vikx, March 5, West Coast: "ping request could not find host www.t-mobile. Please check the name and try again"


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Broadcomm wireless adapter sounds correct. HP uses both the Broadcomm and Intel 2100/2200 adapters in their current line up.

Make sure you pinged www.t-mobile.com and not just www.t-mobile

Also try pinging www.tmobile.com as well just to see what happens. 

Try pinging by the IP address for the TMobile web site and entering the IP address into your web browser: 65.161.188.152

If this works, there is a local DNS problem.

If so, you may need to enter a 3rd party DNS server to see what happens and call Verizon to have them fix the problem.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you'd like to try a public DNS server, here's a list that I compiled a few months back when Comcast was having DNS issues.

199.166.24.253 (PS0.NS1.VRX.NET) - Toronto, ON, Canada
199.166.27.253 (PS0.NS3.VRX.NET) - Richmond Hill, ON, Canada 
199.166.28.10 (PS0.NS2.VRX.NET) - Apopka, Fl
199.166.29.3 (NL.PUBLIC.BASESERVERS.NET) - Nederlands
199.166.31.3 (NS1.QUASAR.NET) - Orlando, FL, USA 
195.117.6.25 (ZOLIBORZ.ELEKTRON.PL) - Poland
38.113.2.100 (NS1.JERKY.NET) - Boston, MA, USA 
213.196.2.97 (PAN.BIJT.NET) - The Netherlands
199.166.28.10 (PS0.NS2.VRX.NET) - Atlanta, Ga 
199.5.157.128 (ASLAN.OPEN-RSC.ORG) - Detroit, MI, USA


----------



## vikx (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks, guys. IP address did the same thing-takes a long time, ends with a blank white screen. Ping was correct: www.t-mobile.com. Will try without the dash tonite. I assume to use the public server, one goes to the website and follows instructions...


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

If the IP address cannot bring up the site, then there may be a route advertising problem?

I also recall there have been peering wars where some Tier 1 providers have not been advertising routes.

Looks like it is worth a call to Verizon, however, make sure whom ever you are working with knows they may need to telenet into your local Telephone CO to attempt access to T-Mobiles site. 

To may tech support guys bring up the site from their local console and say go away, we do not have a problem!

JamesO


----------



## vikx (Mar 4, 2006)

Will call verizon tomorrow. You've given me good advice. I will hone on the support techs until they believe me. I'll probably be on hold a while...Hope I didn't post 2 replies, accidently hit something and my first reply disappeared; thanks again, will keep you informed.


----------



## vikx (Mar 4, 2006)

JamesO said:


> If the IP address cannot bring up the site, then there may be a route advertising problem?
> 
> I also recall there have been peering wars where some Tier 1 providers have not been advertising routes.
> 
> ...


Vikx here-been gone for several days. Tried T-mobile and it popped right up very quickly. My problem is solved; would really like to know what was going on. But: if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Thanks again.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Probably a route advertising or peering problem that was solved?

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

vikx said:


> Vikx here-been gone for several days. Tried T-mobile and it popped right up very quickly. My problem is solved; would really like to know what was going on. But: if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Thanks again.


It's a normal issue that comes up at times. The reason I have a list of public DNS servers is because Comcast occasionally has problems with their DNS servers. I've also had to fight them on routing issues several times.


----------



## misagarcia (Jan 21, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I believe I'm havin' the same problem with Verizon now. I can't seem to access my own website!

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f137/having-routing-issues-on-verizon-dsl-454176.html#post2553334


----------

